# Popcorn ceiling has been removed, white powder on sills?



## daz59 (May 20, 2007)

Hi,

We have just bought our first house, we move in in two weeks time. The owner told us the old textured ceiling had been removed a month or so ago (house is empty owner lives in another city) new carpet was put in before this was done, the removal was done by a painter, I called the painter just to confirm how he did it all, he said he placed plastic on the floor taped it to the walls, wet the ceiling before scraping it off. I just had a look through the window of the house today and every room that the popcorn was removed from is this white powder on the window sills, would this just be plaster or could it be part of the textured roof? Im sure I could faintly see something sparkly in the powder. Should I be worried about this?

Thanks
Darren


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 21, 2007)

Any time you remove texture there is always a abundace of dust lingering around. You will need to clean each room as well as the house, this dust is so fine it gets everywhere but the rooms which were worked on will be the worst.


----------



## glennjanie (May 21, 2007)

Hello daz59, Welcome to the Forum:
The dust will be the easiest to clean with a vacum cleaner, using a good filter or a new bag and a brush attachment on the hose. It is so much fun to go in and complete someone else's work when you know they were paid to do it.
Glenn


----------



## daz59 (May 22, 2007)

Hi,

I am mostly worried about asbestos in the carpet as I understand its really hard to get out. here are some pictures I took of one of the sills above the door.

I am having samples tested but im pretty sure it will have asbestos in it because of the age of the house.

Thanks
Darren


----------

